# Collision Warning



## Cdog (Apr 11, 2008)

Does anyone cary a White smoke flare, whistle or mobile air horn while on their yak to warn stinkboats so as to avoid a collision ? 
What other things can be done to prevent such an event, and stand out to the big boys in their fast toys ?


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought a bright fluro green "council worker" shirt which makes me stick out like dogs balls - that way it will be easy for them to find my body after I get cleaned up by a tinny...


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Huwie said:


> I bought a bright fluro green "council worker" shirt which makes me stick out like dogs balls - that way it will be easy for them to find my body after I get cleaned up by a tinny...


I wear one of these and trust me the stinkers still come by really close at full throttle :twisted: I reckon they do it on purpose because we catch more and bigger fish than they do :lol:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm Mr. High Visibility.....yellow kayak & paddle jacket, disco reflectors on the paddle blades and lights at night. Just in case, I have a very loud whistle on my PFD.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

ive got a large, actually very oversized, middle finger, like you see at sports matches.. it gets the main points of my argument against collisions across to even the dumbest of stinkys.

and i have a small air horn, that i havent had to use yet.


----------

